# What wh40k armies do you collect?



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

I made this poll because I'm curious to know wich armies are the most collected ones here.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Just started with 40k and decided to go Eldar


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I've been collecting Necrons for about three years. In the last year or so, I've started a Daemon army, a Space Marine army and even have a small Tyaranid force.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am starting to wonder how many times I have answered a similar poll? 

All Imperials for the sake of staying on topic.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

tau, marines, but will be hitting up a sisters army as soon as a codex comes OUT


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Marines to start, still haven't decided what do to next, probably orks.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Tau, Tyranids, Orks, Space Wolves, Chaos Daemons, and Chaos Space Marines. Grey Knights will be next in line (after I buy ten more Thunderwolves...)


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Genestealer Cult
Tyranids (More or less abandoned, except for the 'stealers.)
Chaos Cult
Sisters of Battle
Dark Eldar
Badab War Tyrant's Legion (Work in progress, stalled atm. since I'm into WHFB.)


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Dark Angels and a small Grey Knight force that started out under the old dex.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

could have done with an "other" category for homebrew and out of production armies.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> could have done with an "other" category for homebrew and out of production armies.


Agreed.
Since there was no option for "other," I'll go with Wolves... because, for the most part, the Æsir are the same thing.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Guard, Guard and MOAR GUARD!!!!1!!!one! 

Ahem... sorry.


----------



## Hattoria (Dec 14, 2009)

Been with 40k for a few years but just recently started to collect more. I collect Tau, SM and Tyranid though I wanna start collecting IG


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> could have done with an "other" category for homebrew and out of production armies.



Yeah...like Rebel Grots or...SQUAT...resurrection. icknose:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Blood Angels for as long as it have been possibly. Daemons on the side. And Grey Knights/Witchhunters/Inquisitors/Sisters, when GW decides how it all shall end up with new codies and all.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

IG, SM, and pure Death Wing...12K, 3K, 3K respectively.

I won't be adding to this (GW) collection.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

No Space Wolves option?

*EDIT* Nevermind. Saw it after I posted. Have voted for the best legion he Emperor ever graced the galaxy with.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Orks, Eldar and SM, in that order.

Really enjoying Eldar at the moment after a couple of years of Orks as they are so different. 

SM on the back burner whilst building up the Eldar. Probably shouldn't have started buying them just yet, but I blame the Horus Heresy for capturing my interest.

Reavsie


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

IG and SM are pretty equal......hmmm imperialists


----------



## cybernomad (Oct 24, 2008)

I started at the end of 4th with Eldar, and have about 3500 points worth. Over time I started to collect a few more armies and at the moment have about 2000 points of White Scars, 2200 points of Blood Angels and 500 points of Orks.

I would love to start a Dark Eldar army eventually, but I'm gonna wait till I have more stuff completed.


----------



## Yellowfin Tuna (Feb 17, 2011)

Guard, wolves, templars, grey knights and 1 squad of battle sisters for allying. I used to play nids too but sold them. Might replace them with sisters when the new dex comes out.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Blood Angels and Orks. Just getting back into the hobby


----------



## Macas (Jun 29, 2011)

Space wolves also Chaos space marines.


----------



## WARBOSS EEL (Apr 24, 2010)

ORKS but I started to collect Necrons


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Started earlier this year, so only the space marines.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Imperial guard. sometimes space marines on rare occasions.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Came back and play now with IG largely mechanized but it was my 1st really collected army barring a few bits and bobs of Space Marines.

I'm now going to build a fully Magnetized CSM army as D-A-C and other Heretics have converted me, project log coming soon.


----------



## Alsath (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't have a full army of anything (well, maybe 500 points), but i collect Eldar, Dark Eldar and I have some Tau and Chaos Daemons. And I want to get a Hive Tyrant one day


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Space Marines, Chaos Space Marines and Tau Empire.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

are we talking about "collecting" or "gathering enough to play with that faction"?

because if its the 1st then EVERYTHING

otherwise

CSMs & SMs are my big 2; Orks, IG, Nids, and Eldar are the next amount of mini-horde (largest to smallest)


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a tyranid force but I'm thinking of selling and sarting something new, not sure,maybe SoB when dex comes out. I use to have a Chaos and a demon army but gave those to brothers when I moved out. Eldar or Orks could be a possibility I do love the fluff and feel of the armys, but I love every army so much in its own way I have a hard time commiting to one for very long


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have collected Chaos Space Marines for less than 18 months now and my Chaos Space Marines Army "Sons of Achaylus" has just broken the 18,000 point mark, hopefully by the end of the year it will be around the 25,000 to 27,500 point mark. Then on top of this i need to add Daemons of Chaos to fill up the Greater and Lesser Daemons, which may add a further 16,000 points

I also have an Ork Army "Purple Skullz" which has hovered around the 6,500 point mark. I will try and finish this off and add to my Chaos army as a Xeno Company.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I got Eldar, some orks and a custom army called the Sons of Vaul (Don't bother looking it up I wrote the codex and never put it on the internet, though I may put it on here some time...)


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

The Tau Empire, Chaos Marines (Nurgle, specifically) and Necrons. Not that I really do any collecting anymore.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

If I used my entire Space Marines collection I could probably play 2k points. But I only have 1500 of good stuff 

Although I'm now building on the 'good' bits - Predator Destructors, Land Speeders, Land Raider, maybe some Hammernators, but I won't get all of those. Maybe just some more basic Terminators.

Midnight


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I have about 2000 points of DA (mostly good, but not all), and then about 1000 points of HQ's:

Azrael
Ezekiel
Belial
2 Company Masters
Librarian
Command squad

Unfortunately I only have 1 rhino, so I'm pretty much fucked competitively as I can't field a full Dualwing or Deathwing army either *sigh*


----------



## r9a9g9e (Aug 31, 2008)

black templar, but I use them as blood angels because they are better at board control, and Necrons destroyer wing with Nightbringer.


----------



## grattz (Aug 2, 2011)

I started collecting Space Marines. got bored now collecting Imperial Guards :biggrin:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

-Thousand Sons
-World Eaters
-Death Guard
-Blood Ravens
-Space Wolves
-Eldar

Too many tbh  my thousand sons are finished and blood ravens are 3 models away from being finished too. Darn too much to paint still.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, this is a difficult poll to answer.... I've got far mostly BA, about 25k worth. But, I've also got sizeable eldar, tyranid, ork, space wolves, imperial guard, adeptus titanicus, and imperial fists. Oh, and about 1000 pts of sisters of battle. I'd love to have a space squat army, but there are none to be had.


----------



## The_Hive_Mind (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been collecting Tyranids for about 4 years now. And I started my Sisters maybe 10 years ago.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ALL Xenos. 

That is all.


----------

